# Possible pregnancy and getting made redundant



## biddy06 (1 Feb 2007)

i just found out that im going to be made redundant. the thing is im planning on getting pregnant soon as i feel the time was right. no im just wondering. what ill happen if i get made redundant?
will i be entitled to maternity pay if i get made redundant?
will i be able to claaim anything from the time i get made redundant to the time that i have the child. im very confused. can anyone help me.

i could possibly be 4-5 months pregnant by the time i get left go and i cant see no employer wanting to take me on. if i dont have a baby now i wont be able to for a long time again.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Feb 2007)

biddy06 said:


> will i be entitled to maternity pay if i get made redundant?


What precisely do you mean by "maternity pay"? If you mean payment of some or all salary while on maternity leave then that will only apply if (a) you are employed when you go on maternity leave and (b) your contract of employment guarantees payment (part or full) of salary while on maternity leave. There is no statutory entitlement to (part or full) salary while employed and on maternity leave. If you mean maternity benefit then you need to check the qualifying conditions but one of them is that you are in employment on the day before you go on leave.


> will i be able to claaim anything from the time i get made redundant to the time that i have the child.


 If you don't qualify for MB because you are made  redundant before going on maternity leave then you may qualify for Jobseekers Benefit or Allowance.


----------



## aircobra19 (1 Feb 2007)

*Re: possible pregnant and getting made redundant*

Theres really no such things as maternity pay. Some employers pay you your full wage if on maternity leave, some don't. It depends on your contract. 

You get can Maternity Benefit from the state if in employment. How that works for you if unemployed (and presumbably claiming other ebnefit) is here. *http://tinyurl.com/yukytv

*If things are going to be financially tight when the baby arrives, (as they are for many people) do some forward planning now, and you'll be less worried and stressed about it. You'll find you'll get lots of offers of clothing and equipment from friends and family. People are only too delighted to see stuff recycled. First 0-6 months are quite demanding so I'd try if at all possible to survive frugally than rushing back to work and a new job.


----------



## biddy06 (1 Feb 2007)

ya i meant maternity benefit. will i not be entitled to it so if i get made redundant whilst stil being pregnant?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Feb 2007)

Did you check the link that I posted? 


> *Qualifying Conditions in Summary *
> 
> An employee must be in employment which is covered by the           Maternity Protection Act, 1994 immediately before the first day of her           maternity leave and satisfy certain PRSI contribution conditions.
> 
> ...


----------



## aircobra19 (2 Feb 2007)

biddy06 said:


> ya i meant maternity benefit. will i not be entitled to it so if i get made redundant whilst stil being pregnant?



Only you know if you meet the conditions?


----------



## biddy06 (4 Feb 2007)

The last day of insurable employment may be within 16 weeks of
the end of the week your baby is due and you must satisfy certain PRSI contribution conditions.
While you may satisfy the PRSI contribution you need to be in
employment within 16 weeks of your due date to qualify for
Maternity Benefit.

so if i get made redundant before the 16 weeks of my due date i.e say 25-30 weeks or something to go, do you no what i would be entitled to claim once i get mad redundant and the baby is born. 

i no i can get unemployment assistance or unemployment benefit but what about once the baby is born?


----------



## biddy06 (4 Feb 2007)

found these 2 comments in a previous forum. they are stating that if you are on umployment benefit u can claim maternity benefit??


Quote:
Originally Posted by *davidoco* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=349056#post349056 
_correct, and when OPs contract is finished in two months there is a chance she will be on UB for the following 4 to 5 months which would then entitle her to the MB._


While your entitlement to maternity benefit is calculated on PRSI contributions, the maternity benefit is calculated as a percentage of your current wages. As such, if you aren't employed, then you aren't entitled to maternity benefit. I think that if you are on unemployment benefit you are entitled to maternity benefit however.   
​


----------



## ClubMan (4 Feb 2007)

I thought that it was pretty clear that you need to be employed on the last day before maternity leave in order to qualify for _MB_? Based on the links that I posted above I don't believe that you can ever qualify for it when you are not employed immediately before going on maternity leave.


> To qualify for Maternity Benefit, a claimant must -
> be in employment which is covered by the Maternity Protection Act, 1994, immediately before the first day of her maternity leave. The last day of insurable employment may be within 16 weeks of the end of the week in which her baby is due. (If she ceases employment, her Maternity Leave must commence from the following day) and
> ...


If you are genuinely seeking and available for work and meet the other qualifying criteria then you can apply for _Jobseekers Benefit _(_PRSI _linked) or _Jobseekers Allowance _(means tested).


----------

